# Island, Flateyri.



## Kjartan (14. April 2010)

Bin im Juni auf Island, Flateyri. Da durch den Flug ja die Fracht begrenzt ist, kann ich nicht meine ganzen "Norwegenkisten" mitnehmen. Ich wäre dankbar für Tackle-Vorschläge. #h


----------



## ralle (14. April 2010)

*AW: Island, Flateyri.*

Hallo und Wilkommen im Board !!

Ich habe es mal nach Europa verschoben, da es hier schon einiges über Island gibt !


----------



## Lars84 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Island, Flateyri.*



Kjartan schrieb:


> Bin im Juni auf Island, Flateyri. Da durch den Flug ja die Fracht begrenzt ist, kann ich nicht meine ganzen "Norwegenkisten" mitnehmen. Ich wäre dankbar für Tackle-Vorschläge. #h



Hi,

ich bin im Juni auch das erste mal auf Island, Flateri und nehme dort am 5. Island-Festival 2010 vom 08.06. - 17.06.2010 teil. Ich habe letzte Woche schon ein paar Köder gekauft. Wann bis du denn dort? Und wer ist noch in der Zeit dabei?

MFG Lars


----------



## Kjartan (26. April 2010)

*AW: Island, Flateyri.*

Ich bin vom 22.6.-1.7.2010 unterwegs. Hab mich bei Eisele eingklinkt.


----------



## Lars84 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Island, Flateyri.*

Hi,

Dann wünsche ich dir schnmal viel Erfolg. Ich habe mir die 40cm  [FONT=&quot]RoyberJigs gekauft. Außerdem noch 2 Bergmann Pilker und 5x 20-30cm Shads von Storm die ich aber auch an dem Giant Jigghead benutzen kann. Außerdem 2 Naturködervorfächer für Seewolf und Heilbutt und 2 Seewolfklopfer. Ich werde mir die schwere Ausrüstung vor Ort leihen und nur mein "Ostsee Pilkset " mitnehmen für das leichte Pilken und fischen im Hafen. Ich hoffe ich komme damit nicht über das max. Freigepäck 

Gruß Lars
[/FONT]


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. April 2010)

*AW: Island, Flateyri.*

Moin,

ich war in Sudavik und Sudureyri und hatte verhältnismäßig schweres Tackle mit. Mit Ostsee-Zeugs kann Du dort nichts werden, höchstens am Hafen oder im Fjord, wenn das Wetter mal schlecht wird. Aber Du solltest unbedingt was für Platte mithaben - Wattwürmer brauchst Du nicht, denn in der Fischfabrik gibt es für eine Dose Bier einen 1/4 Eimer voll Sandspierlinge.

Ich hatte u.a. 500 Gr-Pilker mit, denn wenn man im Echolot die Seelachsschwärme sieht, muss man mit seinem Geschirr dort erst mal durch, weil darunter die Dickdorsche stehen und die wollen wir haben. Denn mit feinerem Geschirr bekommst Du nur die 30- bis 40 cm langen Seelachse hoch.

Im übrigen war es für Angler dort Ehrensache, ihre Pilker im Geräteschrank zurück zu lassen. Es gibt da einen "berühmten" Redakteur einer bekannten Angelzeitung, der hat sich nicht daran gehalten und wollte seine Pilker an die Kollegen der Nachbarhütte verscherbeln. 
Na wat solls, sowas merkt man sich schon mal! #d

Im übrigen wird behauptet, dass man dort selbst mit einer verchrohmten Türklinke mit Drilling dran einen Dorsch fängt. Ich hatte leider keine mit - jetzt erwarten wir ein entsprechendes Foto von Dir!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## shorty 38 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Island, Flateyri.*

Hallo, 

seit es vor Ort die etwas teuere Möglichkeit gibt Tackle zu kaufen, räumen nach der Abreise die Reinigungskräfte der Hütten das zurückgelassene Tackle weg. 

Falls wir den gleichen Redakteur meinen, verstehe ich es nicht das er für seinen tollen Atractor (Gemeinschaft mit Hakuma) noch Geld haben wollte. Die tollen Köder (Fehlentwickelung) würde ich nicht mal geschenkt nehmen.

Ferner gibt es von diesem Angler noch folgende Story, die sich auf einer Norwegenfähre ereignete. Nachdem Angler schon reihrum 5 Runden Getränke gekauft hatten und er mit beiden Händen mitgesoffen hatte und er am dransten war, verabschiedete er sich und wünsche eine gute Nacht. 
15 Minuten später zog er die gleiche Nummer mit anderen Anglern in der Disco ab.

Gruß Shorty


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. April 2010)

*AW: Island, Flateyri.*

Jo,

kann sein, dass er es ist - Popularität will eben hofiert werden. Und Nassauer gibt in diesen "Kreisen" vermehrt, das muss man einfach zur Kenntnis nehmen und sein Verhalten darauf einstellen.

Blöd, dass die Reinigungskrafte das ganze Zeug entsorgen oder sonstwo hintun, denn damals konnten wir eine ganze Menge davon auf dem Boot noch gebrauchen. Man hat dann und wann doch mal einen Abriss und dann freut man sich, wenn eine Reihe von Pilkern bzw. Beifängern zur Verfügung steht, die man nicht mit in die West-Fjords geschleppt hat.

Hier ist irgendwann schon der Vorschlag gemacht worden, das Tackle an einer bestimmten Stelle unter der Hütte zu deponieren, weil es Absprachen gab, zu welcher Zeit die "ablösende" Anglergruppe z.B. in Sudureyri eintreffen würde.

Mit Absprachen könnte das klappen, denn die Pilker in dem "Supermarkt" sind noch teurer als die Lebensmittel dort.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## shorty 38 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Island, Flateyri.*

Hallo,

ich werde dieses Jahr mein restliches Tackle gezielt über den Guide Robert an ein Boardmitglied weiterleiten. Mit diesem Mitglied habe ich schon telefoniert und werden ihm nach unserer Abreise auch die Menge mitteilen. Zu Robert habe ich Vertrauen und wenn mein dicker Freund auch nicht mehr vor Ort ist, müßte das so eigentlich problemlos klappen.

Es soll ja einiges vor Ort verkauft, bzw. in anderen Händen sein. Vielleicht gibt es dieses Jahr mal eine verständliche Tankabrechnung und keine Phantasiepreise im "Supermarkt".

Gruß Shorty


----------



## Kjartan (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Island, Flateyri.*

Danke für Eure Ratschläge und Stories. Besonderen Dank an shorty 38. Möge Deine Hilfsbereitschaft sich bei deinem nächsten Tripp in einen Mega-Dorsch verwandeln! Die Einladung für den 4. Juli auf Makrele steht. Freue mich bereits |rolleyes


----------



## gaar nix (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Island, Flateyri.*

Hallo Kjartan,
wir waren im Juli 2008 in Flateyri und haben mit folgendem Material doch recht erfolgreich gefischt:
Pilker: Top war der Svenskepilk, aber auch mit anderen Pilkern (auch aus der Tanke vor Ort) wurden grosse Dorsche gelandet. Gewicht: 250g - 500g. Leichter ist m.E. bei doch meist starker Drift und den wie schon vorher beschriebenen Schwärmen halbstarker Fische wenig sinnvoll.
Giant Gighead mit grossen Gufis: Fangerfolg in der Menge geringer, dafür aber oft die grösseren Exemplare.
Gewicht zwischen 200g und 400g, Farbe war eigentlich egal.
Storm mit Gufi: siehe Giants.
Als Beifänger waren am besten grosse Tintenfischimmitationen sowie grosse Macks in rot und schwarz.
Wichtig ist, dass Du starke Vorfächer von mind. 1 mm mono und starke Wirbel benutzt, denn es kann schon sein, dass Dein Material eine Doublette mit zwei 20 kg Dorschen aushalten muss.
Übrigens habe ich einen Reisebericht unter Angeln in Europa: "Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen", zur Zeit auf S. 21, über unsere Trip nach Flateyri im Juli 2008 eingestellt. 
Vielleicht findest Du da noch was nützliches.

Viel Spass und grosse Fische
gaar nix


----------



## shorty 38 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Island, Flateyri.*

Hallo Gaar nix, ich dachte immer, daß ich alle Reiseberichte über Island hier im Board kennen würde. Deiner ist mir aber durch die Lappen gegangen. Er ist richtig gut geschrieben und beschreibt genau die Sache! Gruß Shorty

Nur noch 11 Tage


----------



## Lars84 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Island, Flateyri.*

NUR NOCH 6 TAGE :vik:

Lass mir noch ein paar Fische da Shorty :q

Ich wünsche dir viel erfolg, und schönes Wetter.

Gruß aus Hannover Lars


----------



## gaar nix (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Island, Flateyri.*

Hallo Shorty38, danke für die Blumen. War ein geiler Ausflug nach Island. So langsam krieg ich das mit dem Material auch in den Griff. Ob Nordnorwegen oder Island, mit den guten alten Svenskepilkern, den Giants und den Storms ist man fischtechnisch eigentlich immer auf der sicheren Seite.

Grüsse gaar nix


----------



## Kjartan (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Island, Flateyri.*

Ihr räumt den Kleinfisch beiseite, damit ich in

27 Tagen

meine Traumfische fange. Vielen Dank dafür#h!


----------



## Lars84 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Island, Flateyri.*

Guten Abend,

ich habe mal eine Frage an euch. Ich habe heute mal meine Angelsachen gewogen die ich mitnehmen will nach Flateyri. Komme da auf ca. 13-14kg. Wieviel habt Ihr so dabei? So wie es jetzt aussieht kann ich nur 4KG+6KG an Klamotten und andere Sachen mitnehmen, sonst bekomme ich auf dem Rückweg Probleme wegen dem Fischpaket.

Nehmt Ihr weiger Angelzeug mit oder lasst Ihr die 13Euro Pilker vor Ort liegen? Oder einfach weniger zum Anziehen mitnehmen:q?

Gruß Lars


----------



## barbouri (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Island, Flateyri.*

Hallo zusammen, bin neu hier im Forum, kann aber vielleicht ein wenig beitragen. 
Ich war heuer vom 11. bis 20. Mai in Sudureyry. Leider war das Wetter schlecht, sodass wir nur an zwei Tagen aus dem Fjord hinaus konnten. Als Köder haben wir sehr erfolgreich selbstgebastelte Billigpilker aus Nirostastäben verwendet. Einfach gut daumendicke Nirostäbe schräg abgesägt, an jeder Seite ein Loch gebohrt, mittels Sprengring einen Wirbel und an der anderen Seite einen möglichst großen Drilling durchgezogen und fertig ist der Pilker. Die Teile wiegen zwischen 400 und 600 Gramm. Darunter geht bei Drift gar nichts. 
Wir haben unsere Selbstbau-Pilker mit teuren Markenpilkern im Praxistest verglichen und konnten keinerlei Unterschiede bei der Fängigkeit feststellen.
Diese Pilker haben wir übrigens auch in Norwegen erfolgreich verwendet. 

Als Beiköder kam noch ein Gummimack egal welcher Farbe dazu. 

Am Steinbeißerloch haben wir die Pilker zusätzlich mit Tintenfischfetzen bestückt und reichlich Steinbeisser gefangen. Auch beim "normalen" Fischen geht immer wieder einmal ein Steinbeisser an den nackten Pilker. 

Wenn gewünscht stelle ich ein Bild von solch einem Eigenbau-Pilker ein.


----------

